# PFR has gap between head and body!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Please see attached pictures. Is this a molting issue? I am keeping them with CRS, so the water is a mix of tap and distilled. Is this dangerous? What should be done?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Mine had the same issue. It died a dew days later, I think it was a molting issue. 

At the time my water was way to hard and I had a small amount of copper in my tap water. I now use 100% remineralized ro with no issues.

Goodluck!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats a PFR?
Looks like a regular cherry to me...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Splak said:


> Mine had the same issue. It died a dew days later, I think it was a molting issue.
> 
> At the time my water was way to hard and I had a small amount of copper in my tap water. I now use 100% remineralized ro with no issues.
> 
> Goodluck!


I will test the water when I get home tonight, but I keep cherries in straight tap water with no problems. This is happening in a tank with mixed tap and distilled. I thought the water might be too soft.



Jaysan said:


> Thats a PFR?
> Looks like a regular cherry to me...


The pictures are of different shrimps. The second one is a male.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> The pictures are of different shrimps. The second one is a male.


They both females... if male they wouldn't have a saddle....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed, both look female to me as saddle is pretty easily identified.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had this problem as well. What i did to fix it was give them some spinach, blanched for a bit. The calcium from the spinach helped them. I did research finding that it is most likely a calcium issue. Regardless if it is... the spinach worked


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

This is inherent in low quality shrimp. Where did you get it from?


----------

